# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  شناسایی کامپوننت

## alimooghashang

سلام
لطفا میشه بگید این کامپوننت چی هست و از کجا دانلود کنم
مرسی

TntUnicodeVcl_D70.bpl

 :تشویق:

----------


## vcldeveloper

این کامپوننت نیست، بلکه یکی از Packageهای مجموعه کامپوننت های TNT هست. از این کامپوننت ها برای پشتیبانی از یونیکد در نسخه های قبل از دلفی 2009 استفاده میشه. برای پیدا کردنش می تونید در اینترنت به TNT Components Download را جستجو کنید.

----------


## Valadi

کاربردش آقای کشاورز گفتند 
شما می تونید در سایت ایران کامپونت رایگان دانلود کنید

----------


## alimooghashang

> کاربردش آقای کشاورز گفتند 
> شما می تونید در سایت ایران کامپونت رایگان دانلود کنید


 ما که گشتیم نبود لطفا میشه لینکشو بزارید مرسی

----------


## Valadi

در بخش دانلود های رایگان

----------

